# gheenoe reclamation



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

i thought i would start a thread of my near final highsider reclamation. she was really really beat up when I got her, but it was a good deal for boat motor and trailer (which all were desperate for help).  I bought this as a project thinking I would have it done by Christmas, Christmas of 2008 that is.  i got a ton of help on this site, so thanks a bunch to all of you, even if I didnt personally contact you.  also thanks to Sam at Gheen for far exceeding my expectations with some of the finish work and interior coating.  here it is:
transom replacement and supports
















deck fitting
















a little more glassing, this is about when I blew my budget
















flag blue brightside finish, under a epoxy primer








finally... after 13 months, approx 15 packs of sandpaper, trip to gheen to make it look pretty, lots of wasted materials, 28 trips to misc marine supply places, no more money, and about 2,368 f- bombs...
























what sucks is I'll be busy as hell the next two weeks studying for a state board exam, so having this in my back yard will be a kick in the nuts until then.  I'll post more pics, im going to eventually run the fuel line under the false floor and mount the gas tank under the front deck for the 9.8 I have, add a vert. rod holder or two, push pole brackets, and down the road maybe a trolling motor.  but truthfully, I kinda like it simple and clean.
thanks again for all of your help and ideas. oh and you guys never told me I would be broke after this rebuild- bastards!!
chris


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't you know what boat stands for, Break Out Another Thousand. Congrats, your boat looks great!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Beautiful! Hard to believe it's the same boat.


----------



## RustyReel3755 (Jun 1, 2009)

VERY nice!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! I'm sooooo jealous!!! I wish I have for it!


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you all for the kind words. i am a very impatient person, so this was the test of all tests for me. im glad I took my time and my busy life slowed me down


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats.. She is beautiful...Did you replace any of the flotation foam? Couldn't see if you put some under the new decks.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks, no foam in the boat. hopefully i will never need it!!- although it would have been a good idea


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're a bigger optimist than I am Chris...
'cause I'm positive things are gonna go wrong, sooner or later! 

How 'bout this as a possibility as an after project solution?

Get a couple of these...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

and a bunch of these...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Then fill the bags with the polystyrene peanuts,

                       tie 'em tight

and stuff 'em where the sun don't shine...under the decks... ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Will it work if the boat turned upside down and stay float??

Never heard of this....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

As long as the bags are under the decks fore and aft,
they will act as bouyancy chambers. 1 cubic foot of foam peanuts
will support about 55 lbs of load in fresh water.
Simple enough to do the math to figure out how many cubic feet
of peanuts you need, based on the weight of your boat and gear.

Ever throw a beanbag chair in the pool and try to sink it?   ;D

Does this qualify? Hmmmm...let's see here....
Nylon laundry bags + Polystyrene packing peanuts = Gheenoe Safety Floation Devices
Yep, it qualifies nicely, another prime example of ******* Tech!


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

i like the tip and may just have to invest in those guys! i do want to protect my assets to the best of my ability. see- thats why im a member here


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have duck decoys in mine. I am sure they would provide a lot of floatation.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

that boat look very nice. How much does she weigh since the mods?


L.R.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

not sure about exact weight of boat, but im guessing around 120lbs. i know the stock NMZs are about 100lbs. it still feels really light despite the wood and glass


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow . Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## clwpaddler (Mar 4, 2007)

Great work, really nice layout.  How did you do the spatter paint, I need to do some on my skiff?

Woody


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

gheenoe (gheen manufacturing) actually did it for me. i believe they use spray webbing, you can usually find it at the craft/fabric stores-Krylon I think. or you can just dip a paintbrush in paint and splatter it, just practice on cardboard before you put it on your boat. usually turns out really good. can use different dyes or pigments for gel coats as well and "splatter" it


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You can buy webbing solution and mix it with resin.

it's how I did mine.

I did 1 part webbing solution 1 part polyester resin mixed with black dye and hardener, then 10% acetone.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That came out super!
You can't beat a project that brings something back to life. Love the color too!


----------

